# Ute fans are gonna love this guy!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Meet 2013 freshman recruit JonRyheem Peoples. Be sure to watch the video until the very end.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't wait for him to experience what the cougs have experienced the last 3 years against the Utes in the rivalry game. 

Oh and I hope this guy gets on the field for the game as well.

http://utahutes.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/joseph_smith_702385.html


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol::lol:

Yeah, that one's pretty good!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> http://utahutes.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/joseph_smith_702385.html


That name sounds so familiar, I think he was my aunt's friend's neighbor or something. It is all fun in the off season...only like 7 weeks away...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He'll be just like the rest of his team mates...won't know how it feels to beat the Utes. He may as well have lit his fro on fire. He won't be able to take a test until its gone.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So hold on, what sport is this guy going to play at BYU? The one with the pointy ball or the round one?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

he wont be playing at BYU you will be on the team just not playing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> outdoorser So hold on, what sport is this guy going to play at BYU? The one with the pointy ball or the round one?


Defensive lineman on the football team


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Cougar fans are gonna love this...

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26152276&ni...mo-is-now-a-ute&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-5


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't know what to tell you BYU fans but whoever plays the Cougars is my favorite team, especially when they annihilate the Cougars in Provo!-O,- 


GO UTES!


----------

